# how can i get papper for pitbull



## pitbullman (Sep 6, 2011)

i have a boy dog i know its parent bloodline i just want papper for him please help me


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

the breeder has to register the litter and give you the slip , you need owner of both female and male to sign off for the papers, If both parents are registered you should be able to get them to do that. If one or both parents arent registered you cant get papers.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

papers are no good unless they come from a legitament registry like ADBA or UKC.. and to recieve them like angel already said both the parents must be registered threw them and your breeder would have to sign off on the papers


----------



## pitbullman (Sep 6, 2011)

so that mean i cant get papers? cause i got the mom here but she does not have papers im trying to get her son papers


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

you can not get papers on her son if she doesnt have papers


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

No if the mother is not papered then you canNOT get papers on the offspring. If the sire is not papered you cannot get papers on the offspring. BOTH parents have to be papered to get the offspring papered.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

As stated all above: If your female doesn't have papers and she produced offspring the same will go for them..They cannot be registered. Spay your pets and love them as such


----------

